# Chosing color of Curtain for HTroom



## anolasc1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey guy I have been having an argument with my father about this issue for a few months now. We have finished the basement of the house and made a part of it for a HTroom. We want to put curtains up behind the tv and on the side where the stairs is located (look at the pictures to see what I mean), the curtain would run wall to wall. The question is what color should we pick for the curtain? Should it been dark, something close to the color of the couch? Or should it be a color that is similar to the color that we have on the wall, so we don't have to many colors? My fear is that we will have to many colors look at when the curtain is closed up. Thank you. I am sorry I could not load all the pics up, but I got one up with the color of the wall, and you can see the color of the couch also. The curtain would go behind the tv and on the left side of the picture, you can not see it in the picture. thank you again.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ideally you want the front wall to be dark not necessarily black but dark enough that you get good contrast between the display and the walls. A light color will increase eye strain and reduces the enjoyment of a large picture.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

+1. Dark is good, doesn't necessarily have to be black. Neutral gray is good too. "near neutral" is often considered good enough. The color of what surrounds your display will affect your perception of the color the display is, well, displaying...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

A dark grey is ideal, inasmuch it will give you the darkened front wall that's needed, plus it goes with any other colours in the room....


----------



## anolasc1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you guys. So a gray would be good for behind the tv and for the side also right? Also, what does a "neutral gray" mean.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The term "neutral grey" is generally used in connection with screen materials and paint..
It just means that there is no particular push with any RGB colours, which maintains a balanced spectrum..

In the case of curtaining, it's not so important..


----------



## anolasc1 (Oct 4, 2009)

thank you for the help guys. I think im going with the grey.


----------

